# How long does it take for bland diet to work?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hamburger and rice takes about a day before you see fewer bowel movements and solid poops. I always give flagyl a couple times the first day in addition though. By the end of the second day we are usually weaning back onto regular kibble. 

I haven't had any loose poop situations with Bertie yet.... with Jacks he's had a couple instances where I think he had gastro (virus) causing his loose stool. And going back a couple years when I was testing a few different foods to see what else I could feed him - he was just getting 1/4 a cup of a certain raw coated expensive holistic diet food and that caused some diarrhea.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Bailey was just on prescription bland food, and it took a couple of days for things to get better for him. We did see improvement by the second full day, but things weren't way better until day five. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If your pup has a parasite of some kind, the bland diet won't solve the soft stool problem. If the soft stool was caused by the food switch, it could definitely take a few days. Personally, I'd consult with my vet just to be sure all is well. Maybe do a course of metronidazole just to help get the poops back to healthy. There are some good vet diets that are balanced and very bland and easy to digest - one by Purina and one by Hills that I know of off the top of my head. I can vouch for the Purina one (EN Gastroenteric). Good luck!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. I think I'll try and get her in to see the vet. She was doing great before I switched foods. They were both eating the Costco food, Natures Domain but i thought Wellness would be a little better and I can buy it from our local pet store. I'm really liking the change in size of the older dogs stools and he seems to love the new food so I hope I can get them both on it.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Miles had progressively looser and more frequent stools all day on Tuesday. By mid afternoon he looked as though he was straining and it was becoming a bit mucous-y, so I took him to the vet and she gave him a dose of metronidazole (Flagyl) in the office and sent us home with some. She told us to keep feeding him the same diet (purina pro lg breed puppy) and only give him more Flagyl if he was still having diarrhea. He had a great appetite all day yesterday but didn't actually stool until 9pm, but it was solid! I figure his body was recovering from the inflammation/drugs/resetting itself. 

Has his stool firmed up yet? I'd try to see the vet and get Flagyl if not....


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She has some that are formed now but mostly soft even on the chicken and rice. I've even added in some pumpkin. We're scheduled to see her vet after work today. Hopefully it's something simple so I can just give her pills and she'll be back to normal. I'm not very happy with her today because she ate my favorite pair of shoes while I was sleeping. That leather shouldn't help her stomach.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I find the pumpkin helps even better than the bland diet. If you can stay on the Wellness, I would. My dogs did very well with it. I just recently switched to Earthborn, but mostly because between the price and taxes ( here our sales tax change per shopping center), it is a lot cheaper. I would have no problem going back to Wellness.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Just got done at the vet. Lottie doesn't have any kind of fever so he gave us some fortiflora probiotics and that was it. He brought up the possibility of a food intolerance so I'll be looking over all the ingredients when I get home. Is lamb the easiest on their stomachs?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He also mentioned that he doesn't suggest any kind of pork products for dogs. They both get the occasional pigs ear and I was surprised to hear that many dogs have problems with it.


----------

